# Serviced Residences



## Eviebell (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi 

Just looking for some information on serviced Residences in Mont Kiara or around it, for short term let? Does anyone know if Damas Suites is good or the Sunway Putra?? 
Just had a bad experience with a serviced residence so had to check out and we are in a nice hotel but we need to move out at the weekend. 

Any thoughts much appreciated! 
Thanks


----------



## Doji2012 (Aug 19, 2012)

HI Eviebell, Have sent you a PM.


----------

